# Shropshire Exotics - Mint shop :D



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Went down to Shrop Exotics yesterday and today, can't recommend the shop enough, staff who actually know what they are talking about and who actually have time to just chat about reps even if you don't buy somethin, great shop, mint animals, not a single one that I wouldn't be glad to buy, really good equipment on sale and you get realistic advice.

Will be visitin far more often as its a pleasure to just spend some time in the shop, plus you get to perve on some of the sexy shizzay they have there.

12/10.

Contact Us.

*Opening Times*​ 
Monday
10am - 6:30 pm​ 





TuesdayCLOSED​









Wednesday10am - 6:30 pm​









ThursdayCLOSED​









Friday10am -6:00pm​









Saturday10am -6:00pm​









Sunday10am -3:30pm​


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I go there all the time, i buy all my reptiles from there, great service and really knowlible..

Glad somone eles thinks like me : victory:

:no1:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I wanna go.. I come from Shropshire and still travel via Telford everyday to work but I finish work later than it closes so haven't made it there  
Hopefully I'll get an early day one day and make it there, heard lots of good reviews.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

I went twice this weekend and it was awesome, definitely going back there! 

Lovely spiders (which is the most important thing ) plus the staff are 'mazing :flrt:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

i love this shop!!!!!!!!


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Brilliant shop. I try not to go too often, as I always want something they have when I have no money :lol2:.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Totally agree, tis far too tempting when you go in there, I leave my card at home nowadays.

:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

My 'regular' reptile shop is really clean and well stocked but the staff aren't as willing to just talk about the animals and some don't seem too clued up either, which is a shame.

Glad to know there are some really good places out there ! : victory:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> My 'regular' reptile shop is really clean and well stocked but the staff aren't as willing to just talk about the animals and some don't seem too clued up either, which is a shame.
> 
> Glad to know there are some really good places out there ! : victory:


Visit Shrop Exotics, you can see what a greatly ran, well stocked and all round nice shop it is 

Robs your bloke for spiders, Mikes your bloke for snakes, Rich is your guy for DWA and Marie is your lady for the mammals


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

do they sell vivs there???


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

skimsa said:


> do they sell vivs there???


They have some custom aquaria tanks in at the moment and will order you anythin in you want


----------



## iguanaman2442 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah i used to live a 10 min walk from them used to spend every min i could in there. All the staff in there are really clued up and really nice people and there is nothing 1 of dont know. They will also get hold of anything that you want.

Rob


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

may have to visit them (id give my left leg for a 5ft viv)


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

skimsa said:


> may have to visit them (id give my left leg for a 5ft viv)


Sure they can sort somethin out if you ask nicely  :lol2:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

It is a great shop we travel the 4-5 hour trip there to see them whenever we can, I would highly recommend it


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks guys :blush:

Skimsa, what dimensions are you looking for - we get our vivs custom made so I don't think there will be a problem


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I love that shop, spend lots of hours, and money, in there


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Thanks guys :blush:
> 
> Skimsa, what dimensions are you looking for - we get our vivs custom made so I don't think there will be a problem


Custom made vivs, from a pet shop, can't beat it :flrt:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Lol!! Now don't get too excited!! Bless ya


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Lol!! Now don't get too excited!! Bless ya


Convince Mike to sell me that Irregularis and I will go really exciteable :lol2:

Will be down soon for those Garters anyways me thinks :whistling2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

lol....ive had one of the brown Trees


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> lol....ive had one of the brown Trees


Wanna sell it?
:lol2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Bugger, why does it have be closed tomorrow, the only day I can make it because I don't have to be at work til 10am! Grr!


----------

